# France to ax thousands in defense review



## GAP (16 Jun 2008)

France to ax thousands in defense review
Article Link

PARIS, France (AP) -- France will slash 54,000 defense jobs and push for a stronger European defense policy, according to a new strategy aimed at adapting French forces to evolving threats -- from terrorists at home to insurgents in Afghanistan and beyond.

President Nicolas Sarkozy will present the plan -- the biggest review of France's defense posture in 14 years -- to military and security officials on Tuesday.

The long-term plan seeks to defend France better over the next 15 years, and its effects may take years to be felt.

The strategy, nearly a year in the making and released Monday, foresees leaner but more high-tech fighting forces that can quickly deploy to battlefields in evolving conflicts around the world.

France has about 12,000 troops already deployed or set to join peacekeeping or other forces around the world, from Afghanistan to Chad and Congo.

"There is no risk of an invasion today. But on the other hand we need to be able deploy forces to participate in the stabilization of regions or zones in crisis," Defense Minister Herve Morin told Associated Press Television News at an arms show near Paris on Monday.

"Weapons always need to evolve," Morin said. "We are adapting our defenses against such new threats as, for example, terrorist threats, the risk of nuclear proliferation."

The document confirms France's interest in returning at least partially to NATO's military command on condition that French leaders retain a free hand in their decision-making, freedom about French troop commitments and "total independence" with France's nuclear arsenal -- an indicator that France may not join NATO's nuclear planning group.
More on link


----------



## Love793 (17 Jun 2008)

54000 pers to be replaced by a line of forts, anchored to a Belgian forest.... ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Jun 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> 54000 pers to be replaced by a line of forts, anchored to a Belgian forest.... ;D



... the integrity of which will be guarateed by a system of complimentary allliances with other countries


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Jun 2008)

Next thing you know you'll be telling us why all the streets in France are lined with trees.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Jun 2008)

He plans also to close some African bases and move 10,000 troops to France for internal security duties, me thinks he feels the unrest in the immigrant community is going to come to a head and wants to be prepared for it.


----------

